
Why aren't employees more loyal to their employers? - cannonedhamster
https://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2018/02/11/where-have-all-the-loyal-employees-gone/
======
analognoise
Because you cancelled the pension plan. When everyone lost their stock in GM.
Because of that temp whose desk moves every 6 months, but feels like an
employee. Because all of the people who used to be employed as janitors and
maintenance people were laid off and brought back as 'contractors' \- making
less, with no path for advancement. When we had a child and took a day and a
half off from work. When we were 'like family' but made 5k less than we could
on the open market, when you made your son who had been there 2 years the CEO.

------
daly
IBM used to have a no-layoff policy. Managers used to have Acrylic desk
paperweights. People were loyal as children to IBM back then. in 1995 they
hired a non-IBM president (the cookie-monster). Layoffs followed. People
stopped being loyal. IBM tanked. Surprised?

------
dozzie
> Why aren't employees more loyal to their employers?

Because employers are not loyal to their employees in the slightest. A minor
financial bump leads to layoffs. A controversial opinion leads to being fired.
A tasteless but otherwise harmless joke leads to being fired. No regular
significant raises unless the employee changes the jobs. Freshly hired
employee getting higher salary for the same position, what makes it look like
the company puts a tax on the employees that stayed there longer instead of
rewarding them. No systematic, predictable, and generally available way to
learn new skills, so the employee is stuck forever on the same position unless
changes the jobs.

Why would anybody offer their loyalty in return for virtually nothing?

